# Video from our last show - Old Stereo - funk/soul band from Ottawa



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Here's a video of my band Old Stereo playing an original song called "What it's All About" from our show at the Mercury Lounge in Ottawa on July 14th.

http://youtu.be/4aGF_gp1fpk


----------

